# Score This Buck



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

While I was out East over the weekend trying to find someplace to hunt since our regular place got leased, this guy was on my property all day. This is the biggest buck I have gotten pics of and the one I will be hunting this weekend. Sat is the first time I have seen him and the last time I seen him but he was there all day. Earliest pic was at 820 am and the last pic was around 615 pm. I have does, so doyou think he will be back? I'm also not good at guessing size so roughley how big is this guy?

Heres a couple different angles.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Great deer....my opinion I'd say he would be a solid 145" buck. Doesn't have a great spread or much of brow tines but just heavy racked. Definitley a shooter.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have never taken a buck as big as this one. I'm very excited about getting pics of him. I hope he comes back, I'll be dissapointed if I dont get a shot at him.

Heres a closer shot of his head gear...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Who cares what he scores. That's a great buck. Hope you get him. 157 is my guess. Tell what he scores when you get him


----------



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont know much about the numbers but i think that is a damn fine buck....i have had monsters on cam all day b4 too and then when i go to get him....pooof! like he was an imaginary creature...never saw him again. figured someone else got to him first....great buck none the less


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

bobk said:


> Who cares what he scores. That's a great buck. Hope you get him. 157 is my guess. Tell what he scores when you get him


Your right I dont care what he scores!! Just curious. I will definately be sending a Muzzy his way if he gives me a shot.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

blue fox 1 said:


> i dont know much about the numbers but i think that is a damn fine buck....i have had monsters on cam all day b4 too and then when i go to get him....pooof! like he was an imaginary creature...never saw him again. figured someone else got to him first....great buck none the less


Yeah, thats probably how this will work. I'm gonna give it my best anyhow though. No pics of him since sat but lots of doe pics so hopefully he'll be back. Ive put my time in over the years and all I have to show for it is a bunch of does and a basket 8. I deserve a shot at a beast like this darn it!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a super buck for sure.

If you can take that one you may never get a bigger one in your lifetime. 

It is really tough to guess a score on that one, especially a net score. He is way above 140 gross.

I live close to you If you get him we'll put a tape to him and find out.

Good Luck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool thanks. If I tag em, I'll send you a message!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats a awesome buck, he is a 165+ GROSS but he will have alot of deductions I would say he would net 140s,good luck man hope ya get em!


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

I'm guessing 165-170 before deductions.

That is an impressive Buck.

hope you get him.

:!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

160+ gross! I've got a similar one in my area, not too far from you. Saw him this evening. I'll be out there in the a.m. Good luck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Lol, you aint huntin my deer are you Mushi? I havnt seen this guy since Sat. Man, I'm kickin myself in the butt for going out east and not hunting here Sat.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I think it will go at least 160


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nets are for netting fish. I agree that this buck will gross in the 160 range. Heck of a buck you have to hunt. Good luck!!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*WHO CARES?* Well I guess points & measure are the norm now?

All that is is one heck of a deer.

Good luck, hope ya take him.

Nik,


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Field scoring is very difficult and especially if you don't have pictures from all angles but I would be surprised if that one grossed anything under 160". That is a beauty! Good luck on hunting him!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would guess gross 160's. Probably not big enough for you to shoot though, But plenty big for me. Let me know when I should meet up with you to get him...lol


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Super good buck , hope you get a shot at him . Aside from guessing what he will score , IMO that looks like a younger deer ! Hopefully meaning you have good genetics in your area for future deer !


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Good point Bulldawg. What do you guys think about an age for this deer?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a stab in the dark guess would be 4 1/2. Unless he lives in an area with a lot of crops, then I would guess 3 1/2.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with fly pilot on the age...

BassBlaster- hunt downwind of your doe herd and whack that buck! Good luck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think once a buck gets beyond 2.5 years old it becomes very difficult to accurately guess his age in the field. They will continue to grow for a few more years but their progress could vary too much to be able to tell. I would say that he is definitely beyond 2.5 years old and not appearing to go downhill yet so my accurate estimate is 3.5-7.5 years old.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> I think once a buck gets beyond 2.5 years old it becomes very difficult to accurately guess his age in the field. They will continue to grow for a few more years but their progress could vary too much to be able to tell. I would say that he is definitely beyond 2.5 years old and not appearing to go downhill yet so my accurate estimate is 3.5-7.5 years old.


You are right on the money! Its too hard to tell after 2 1/2 inless you kill em and check the wear on his teeth


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have an 143" deer on the wall and that was is alot bigger than he is i would guess between 155-165"


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

He should gross 160 to 165...As for age he could be between 3 & 4 years old..If we had a front shot it would be easier..Hope you get him....JIM....CL....


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree in the 160 range gross. He may not be in the area for long, get out there and hunt that boy! First two pictures has me thinking he's a little interested in that doe. It would be nice to see her in the second set at 5:13pm. Good Luck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll agree with the other's that the deer scores in the 160 range. He has some tines that will help the score. Unfortunately it looks as if he busted one tine off on his right side.The mass on his main beams is impressive. Keep your corn piled at that site and leave the doe's alone and you ought to have a good chance at him. It's the doe's he wants! Hope you get em"!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> He should gross 160 to 165...As for age he could be between 3 & 4 years old..If we had a front shot it would be easier..Hope you get him....JIM....CL....


The first pic I posted is the closest I have to a front shot. I do have a rear shot as we walks directly away from my cam though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

5Cent said:


> I agree in the 160 range gross. He may not be in the area for long, get out there and hunt that boy! First two pictures has me thinking he's a little interested in that doe. It would be nice to see her in the second set at 5:13pm. Good Luck!


Thats actually not a doe. If you look close, thats a little small fork horn buck. There are pics of does the day he was here just no pics of does with him. The does on my property are showing up more sparatic the last week or so. They went from every day to every couple of days. I know the does will be back, they always come back. Just hope this boy is with them when they come back. I have hunted the last 2 evenings and havnt seen him. Unfortunately, there is a large deer that got hit on the road and someone cut its head off just 3/4 mile from here. Hopefully its not this guy. I cant get back out till Fri but will be there fri evening and all weekend so we'll see what happens I guess!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOO HOO, hes back!! I was getting discouraged after not seeing anything from my blind all week. Thinking the headless deer up the road must be him or the shotgun blast I heard just after daylight sat must have been the neighbors poaching him. But none of that is the case and he is alive and well. He came in after dark sat eveing. Now if he will just come back during legal shooting hours and not while I'm at work!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

By the way, a guy at work argued with me today that this deer wont get close to 160 and after deductions would be lucky to be 130.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

nice!!! I bet you were pumped to get back into the woods after you saw that insurance in the trail cam picture! good luck, I hope you get him! I promise you that he will score well over 130


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

he's in the 160-165 range.
but the score really doesn't matter much.he's got a very unique rack,a real trophy.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> By the way, a guy at work argued with me today that this deer wont get close to 160 and after deductions would be lucky to be 130.


First off I never deduct when it comes to antler score. Who ever thought of that is an idiot. A monster like the one in your picture should get credit for every inch. And I would guess him to be from 170 to 185 inches. That is a brute. I hope you at least see him during legal hunting hours and get a chance to harvest him. Good luck............


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

This dude is a beast!!!! I just love the split G2's. My guess is 164 3/8". Hurry up and stick him so we can get the real measurement.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with a gross score of 160-165 non typical. The typical score will net at 130-140 IMO. I do have a thing for a symetrical rack but a gnarly non typ always has some character Either way the animal is a true trophy by anyones standard. Keep us posted on the story, it's intriging to find out how it plays out. Good luck on your potential Ohio Big Bucks deer.


----------

